# Lessons from the Al Zarqwi safe house



## a_majoor (15 Jun 2006)

Captured documents taken from the al-Zarqawi safe house shed some very interesting light on the methods and motivations of the insurgency, and might also have lessons for us dealing with the Taliban and AQ remmnants in Afghanistan. The emphasis on Information Warfare and coopting the media is especially interesting.

http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/06/15/D8I8LJBG0.html



> *Text of al-Zarqawi Safe-House Document*
> Jun 15 8:58 AM US/Eastern
> 
> By The Associated Press
> ...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jun 2006)

CBC are you seeing this?


----------



## Franko (15 Jun 2006)

It's falling on deaf ears Quagmire    :

Regards


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Jun 2006)

So if we win a battle but there is no media around to hear it, does it make any sound?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (15 Jun 2006)

You know that feeling you get when you've never seen a "classic" movie all your life and finally get around to watching it, and think to yourself "well, what was the big deal" and kind of wished you never bothered, so it could always remain some big mysterious wonderful thing in your mind's eye?

I have to confess, I get a similar feeling reading stuff like, say, Hitler's operational orders or Directives for the Conduct of the War. I mean, you get the impression from popular press that he was this evil badass dude who'd as soon slit your throat as stick a nickel in a juke box, and then you read the mundane day to day stuff that he passed on to his commanders and it all kind of crashes down somehow.

I realize the intent of posting this here was not to illicit that type of reaction but rather to highlight the content of the actual document, but dammit a_majoor, I feel like you've cheapened that criminal somehow.   Really, who'd have thought that a guy in a black cloak cutting heads off with a sword would come off so ...bureaucratic ... in print, but then again, how else could he possibly appear when viewed through the lens of the written word.

I am (sadly) sure any good liberal will spin this alleged document into Bush-Harper propaganda of the highest order. 

Can we get updates to the ZR & O's online?

Admittedly, it does read as wishful thinking, like Goebbels forecasting the Russians and Americans would exchange salvoes over the roof of the Reichstag. Any supreme battle plan based on getting two of your enemies to fight each other should probably be put in a file cabinet and left there. Followed by dropping a 500 pound bomb on it... :


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Jun 2006)

We captured Zarqawi's address book of names/locations of not only AQ but Sunni terrorists which have resulted in the capture or deaths of 1000 terrorists. Baghdad is a bit safer today than a week ago. This seem's to have gotten the Sunni terror groups to return to talks with the government.The sticking point is amnesty, which I think will be the way to go to get the tango's to surrender. After all Lincoln and his successor Johnson extended amnesty to the Confederates.

http://www.sonofthesouth.net/leefoundation/civil-war/1865/May/confederate-amnesty.htm


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Jun 2006)

Michael
I was invited to a party at the “leather society” during the party I listened to a domatrix and a transvestite discuss “Roberts rules of Order” in regards to their upcoming AGM. The mundane day to day tasks of any organization no matter how bizarre or evil are always surreal.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (16 Jun 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Michael
> I was invited to a party at the “leather society” during the party I listened to a domatrix and a transvestite discuss “Roberts rules of Order” in regards to their upcoming AGM. The mundane day to day tasks of any organization no matter how bizarre or evil are always surreal.



Hence best left unpublished for maximum effect.  I'd ask who your date to the party was, but I'm not sure I'm mature enough to hear the answer?

tomahawk6 - good point re amnesty, though I think it took a figure as large as Robert E. Lee to lead by example. Once he was onside with surrendering, his men wouldn't dream of doing otherwise.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Jun 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Hence best left unpublished for maximum effect.  I'd ask who your date to the party was, but I'm not sure I'm mature enough to hear the answer?
> 
> tomahawk6 - good point re amnesty, though I think it took a figure as large as Robert E. Lee to lead by example. Once he was onside with surrendering, his men wouldn't dream of doing otherwise.



She was interesting to say the least, not the sort that you marry, just have a fling with.


----------

